# Buying a second hand car



## ukabroad (Jun 2, 2012)

I am interested in buying a car but have been told the owners name is not in the livrette but the name of supplying dealer. This tells me he has finance on it. Wht paperwork do I need to see receive to make sure he has paid off the finance and can sell to me free of any debts?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

I was under the impression that both the owner and Dealer/Finance company where named in Liverette if there was Finance on car, check with dealer


----------



## ukabroad (Jun 2, 2012)

canoeman said:


> I was under the impression that both the owner and Dealer/Finance company where named in Liverette if there was Finance on car, check with dealer


You are quite correct, however I have not seen the livrette and the seller is private. I assume its on lease hire or something similar. The seller said he would get the livrette changed into his name but as you are aware that's not a five minute job. I seem to remember they give you a receipt of sorts until the livrette is issued.

So basically I want to be sure everything is paid and I am not being shown a dodgy piece of paper.

The other way around the problem is subject to the sellers agreement, get a settlement figure from the finance company, pay them direct and the balance goes to the seller. Do they do that in Portugal?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

No doubt they will, think you really need to find out who actually owns car before you proceed further, doubt that seller would want to register correctly in his name without a 100% guaranteed sale which as you say raises question of maybe a dodgy bit of paper, insurance companies are quite useful in establishing ownership, surprising what they can access on their systems


----------

